# anyone else find it odd



## kujwa (Dec 19, 2012)

that cities in the year 40k are named after chaos characters. Erebus in the 2nd ultramarines novel and Eidolon in the audio drama blood quest?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

10 thousand years has passed since the HH and tons of records have been expunged, forgotten, etc.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Couple that with the Imperiums tendency to name things after Old Earth mythological names and places and it's not all that surprising once you think about it.


----------



## kujwa (Dec 19, 2012)

i just find it strange, it'd be like naming a city dhamer or hussein. those names will always be tainted.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Stalingrad. 
Leningrad. 
Columbus. Hell, Columbia. 
Pretty sure they all committed genocide, though Columbus used "accidental" germ warfare. 

In the vein of 40K. Let's not forget the Forge World, Lucius.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So Erebus, Eidolon and Lucius? What are the chances of ANYONE but some real grumpy Inquisitor/Chaplain with waaaay to much spare time even having a remote idea of who these guys were? The Horus Heresy itself is a myth in the 41st millenium, and details of it are known to very few in the galaxy (apart from the traitors themselves).

These guys are not household names in the 41st millenium because they have done fuck all. If you asked someone (anyone) they would return you a blank stare and ask "Eidolon who?". 

Now, if there was a planet called "Abbadon" or "Mortarion" then that`d be another matter entirely.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

kujwa said:


> i just find it strange, it'd be like naming a city dhamer or hussein. those names will always be tainted.


not for everyone, people in Jordan for example have a place called Hussein sport city and Al Hussein Gardens. Whats in a name ?


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

kujwa said:


> i just find it strange, it'd be like naming a city dhamer or hussein. those names will always be tainted.


This is part of the scale of the Imperium, though. The name Hussein isn't really tainted in most of the world even now, let alone over the course of the last 6,000 years. It's still a massively common surname, with no negative connotations to a majority of the world's population. 

This is one world, at this point in time. 

Take a million worlds, most of which never communicate with each other, with vastly different cultures and religious sects, as well as vastly different histories and levels of technological sophistication, most of which know absolutely nothing about the Horus Heresy or the rest of sequestered, buried history as anything more than (at best) myth.

Now add 10,000 years of history. How much do we know of what happened, in detail, a few thousand years ago, let alone 10,000? How many conflicting stories? How many events completely misunderstood or forgotten about? And that's from history that wasn't brutally suppressed by a tyrannical regime that knows humanity is doomed if it ever learns the truth of the galaxy.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

So, no one remembers these names from the heresy because it was 10,000 years ago, but they do remember them from ancient earth over over 40,000 years ago. Yeah, that makes sense. k:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

The Heresy isn't taught in schools any more


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Archon Dan said:


> Stalingrad.
> Leningrad.
> Columbus. Hell, Columbia.
> Pretty sure they all committed genocide, though Columbus used "accidental" germ warfare.
> ...


Both Stalingrad and Leningrad had their names changed though, they are now Volgograd and St Petersberg.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Eidolon and Erebus I get, _old_ news. But Lucius is a pretty up to date thing, I'm pretty sure he's still wandering around killing/sodomizing everything in his path and completely screwing over the whole Imperial problem solving system which is essentially the same as the ork or Khornate one, 'kill/break'.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Their is always some form of genocide in war. Evidence gets lost in history or omitted by the victors. 

Perhaps it's a reminder for what once was. The Adeptus Administratum are a busy lot after all.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Stephen74 said:


> So, no one remembers these names from the heresy because it was 10,000 years ago, but they do remember them from ancient earth over over 40,000 years ago. Yeah, that makes sense. k:


No...

I'm not saying that I'm cool with an Imperial city named Erebus in 40K, but you're not really getting the argument. The name from 40,000 thousand years ago has been "passed down" to 40K, but they've forgotten the negative connotation from 10,000 years ago. 

A name can be passed down to the next generation while the negative connotation gradually fades (and is finally forgotten altogether). 

Also, I should point out that I doubt Imperials remember what the term Erebus means in Greek mythology. If they do, their idea of it has likely been distorted. 

It's not inconceivable, but the name Adolf (which existed before the historical figure Adolf Hitler) might exist in the Imperium. The name has "lived" but the negative connotation has died. 

Admittedly however, Imperials probably have more reason to know about the traitor Erebus than about some ancient petty tyrant of Old Earth


----------

